

Optimizing Dynamically-Typed Object-Oriented Languages With Polymorphic Inline Caches - qwph
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.36.6379&rep=rep1&type=pdf

======
Hexstream
This provides good insight into some of the techniques used to make
intuitively slow dynamic operations very fast in practice!

------
markplusplus
Good paper, but I wonder how relevant these optimizations are now that modern
processors include indirect branch predictors.

------
fuzzy-waffle
Sounds similar to <http://psyco.sourceforge.net/>

------
hugh
It'd be nice to have a [pdf] warning in the title of this one.

~~~
qwph
I don't think I can edit it now. I'd guess it's because it's not a direct
link, so it bypassed the pdf logic. Apologies.

~~~
Hexstream
Perhaps the submission page could have a PDF checkbox with the default state
taken from the PDF autodetection function? This way we could correct the
autodetection when it fails. Also it would ensure a uniform title "tagging"
style.

Now that I think about it we could have radio buttons: Regular, PDF, Movie,
Picture.

